# Water snake trolling motors



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You have my interest, Can't really find any bad info on them.


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Water snake trollers are made in China (probably by Ningbo Corp) and are distributed in the USA by the giant Australian fishing distributor Jarvis Walker. 

Ive never run one, but have checked them out at boat shows - they look ok from the outside. I'm all for competition to keep prices low, but I have wonder about service after the sale. I know that my MG or MK can get repaired quickly and locally 5 years from now. I'm not so certain about a Watersnake.

If you buy one, give us a full report.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking at the authorized dealers/service centers list there are a ton of places throughout central florida. TA Mahoney's is listed, around Tampa I've been told they are one of the few good honest dealers left. I assume they wouldn't sell them if they were junk. I'd call the dealers and ask them about the TM's, if they try to steer you away either they aren't reliable, or they want you to spend more on a MG or MK. If they say they are good then it might be a promising sign.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Have seen mixed results. This is a case of you get what you pay for. 
Specifically poor parts availability. This may have changed. Ask about it from a service center. Not the salesperson. They were replacing motors but still ruins a day of fishing. 
Spend more and get a more reliable motor. Just my opinion.


----------



## rjacobia (Feb 4, 2010)

A guide buddy of mine uses one and he thinks it's the biggest piece of junk he has ever had. He has had quality issues with it from day one. The mount doesn't hold the shaft down without strapping it down each time you move. He has had it a year and it is covered with rust.


----------



## breakin70 (Jan 11, 2011)

Ive owned one for about 6 months. It does bounce around when moving in even a slight chop. If you can create a quick strap system for the money its not bad. Just my 0.02


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

a buddy of mine bought one, and a few months later bought a Minn Kota. said it was junk and it shakes all over when the boat is running. overseas crap.


----------

